# Need a Trainer/Behaviorist



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm looking for a trainer to help me deal with Simon's aggression. He lunges at our other dog Alvin when Alvin comes near Simon and one of us (as in sitting on the couch). We are afraid Simon will hurt the smaller dog. 

We live in CT, but I can't seem to get trainers to call me back. I'm willing to do a phone consultation with the right person.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Where is CT? Hopefully someone can help. Have you tried your vet practice?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That sounds like a form of resource guarding to me - does Simon ever get growly or grumbly about anything else like food, bones or toys?

Generally if a dog is resource guarding they fear the loss of that resource and you need to convince them the approach is a good thing, so Simon needs lots of praise and treats when he is calm when Alvin approaches and you need to try and avoid situations when he feels he needs to guard as much as possible.

Have a read of this which explains the principles of resource guarding although it is referring to it more with regard to guarding objects from humans.

http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/resource-guarding/

Molly still likes to guard me from other dogs now and then but has vastly improved over time with me giving her lots of rewards for calm behaviour in the presence of other dogs. Any attempt to tell her off would result in her being more anxious and more likely to guard.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

A lovely photo of your boys.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Thank You*

Thank you for your responses.

CT = Connecticut

Great article on resource guarding!

I found a vet who has animal behavior training. Pricey but highly recommended.


----------

